# Toro Quick Stick - Chute wont go to the left



## ap27 (Nov 28, 2020)

I just assembled a new Toro 724 QXE, and I think the gears within the chute adjustment aren't adjusted correctly.

Basically, when the quick stick is all the way to the right, the chute is facing forward instead of to the left. Moving the stick to the middle brings the chute all the way to the right, and since it can't go any further to the right, the stick essentially can't go any further to the left.

Anyone know if there is there a way to adjust this?
I've tried looking through the service manual, but I can't seem to find anything in re-aligning the chute-stick interface.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Unbolt the worm gear from the base of the chute and center the chute and the quick stick and then bolt the worm gear back down and use some fluid film spray on the gears and the quick stick connections under the dash.


----------



## ap27 (Nov 28, 2020)

Worked like a charm. Thank you!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

The fluid film is what did it ! Lol


----------

